# New Rid RXs are a b*tch to undo...



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I just setup my new Ride RX bindings. Man, the straps are tough to undo. With enough force, the upper straps will POP free. But the lowers will not undo by pully on up on the levers no matter how hard i try. I have to lift up on the big tightening lever to lift the catch and then pull the small lever up. And even then it takes a good tug.

Whats going on here?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Virgin bindings... that's what I hate about Ride bindings. My wife constantly complains about hers also. It takes a herculean effort to unlatch them.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, my 2010 RX's are the same way. After a few days you'll be able to pop off the rear/big latches with one hand...just slam the big lever with your palm/pull outwards and they should instantly release. 

The fronts have always hung up...you push down and the teeth still refuse to disengage. I found by moving the lever back and then pinching the two levers together will instantly release them. Try strapping in your boots (without your feet being inside) and mess around with the levers...that is how I finally figured out how to disengage them fast.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's part of having Rides. They're a bitch to get out of. Always have been.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

guess the upside to that is the ratchets NEVER come loose.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

man thats a serious usability concern if it doesn't get better. even on crappy rental boots i was in the habit of coasting up to the lift, popping my back foot out while gliding and moving right into line. I can see i'll have to come to a stop and get these off incase i can't do it q uickly i don't glide into the lines all strapped and crash or something. 

These seem to be built really nice, tons of adjustment, and so far really comfy feelings. but gah, i'm not really happy about this. Oh and the wedgie system feels really nice. i can't wait to ride this sucker on friday.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Haven't had any trouble with my Contrabands. They are harder to undo then other bindings I have messed with but I just use a slap motion and they pop right off.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

make sure you have everything adjusted and aligned properly ... if you have some torsional flex on them from them not being aligned youll have one half of the ratchett "dug in" to the teeth making them harder to undo


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

it just takes a little bit of technique, I've been using Ride bindings for over 7 years and been through all the different ratchets including the infamous revolver ratchets. I've never had a problem with removing the ratchets. The key in my experience is that you first need to get them to release before you try pulling. If you just use your thumb on the release tab until the ratchet releases from the ladder, then pull it open it always works for me and never takes excess force.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

They are different. You need to press the tab and hear the release before you start sliding them off... its like pinching the tab with your thumb against the straps with your index finger... it is a piece of cake once you learn the mechanics... I have 2 friends with RX and they had a hard time at first until I showed them the technique... Dont try to yank them before you release it... they are nothing like burton ratchets...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ride ratchets stick when you're trying to undo them. It's just the way it is, unfortunately. Maybe someday they'll find a way to make them as buttery smooth as other brands out there...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I just purchased the EX last week and I thought the same thing... I thought I was stuck! what a hard time to get out of them the first couple of times!!...but you just have to learn the trick. As "yusoweird" just mentioned above, you crank the ratchet as if you were going to make them tighter (but only crank it a bit without actually making it tighter) and as you do that motion just pull to release as you normally would.. you'll see, it'll be a peace of cake!


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried 'em out last night. 

First of all, i had no trouble at all releasing the bindings in actual use. I guess w/ gloves on i was able to smack 'em and they popped free no prob. Still sticky, but they released fine. GOOD.

Secondly, these felt really nice. I also had a new board (Sierra Crew) so its hard to know where the feel was coming from, but everything felt great. I could feel the grip levels and terrain nicely. The bindings were comfy and easy to use. 

Totally happy now


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got to try out my new EX's...
little bit harder to get out than other bindings, but nothing to bitch about... :dunno:

(And I do like that that means they won't ever let me go... 


EVER )


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am really close to buying the ride ex's and was wondering how much longer does it really take to get out of the bindings than regular bindings?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> i am really close to buying the ride ex's and was wondering how much longer does it really take to get out of the bindings than regular bindings?


0.5 secs. 10char


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have some RXs and u just have to get used to releasing em. I kinda like slap at the release lever and they come undone like magic, but they do not like to release lol.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

yeh, i'd say they take no longer at all. just takes a better smack to let go. i had no trouble at all w/ gloves on on the slopes.

the ratchet mechanism is quite nice, four clicks per stroke. so putting them on and tightening them up is great. i also like the gel toe strap, really nice as a toe cap.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

TXBDan said:


> yeh, i'd say they take no longer at all. just takes a better smack to let go. i had no trouble at all w/ gloves on on the slopes.
> 
> the ratchet mechanism is quite nice, four clicks per stroke. so putting them on and tightening them up is great. i also like the gel toe strap, really nice as a toe cap.


are talking about the ex's or the rx's


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I have RXs. not sure how different or similar they are


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

while I haven't owned RX's, from what I can tell they're pretty similar. 
The RX's have Wedgie 3.0's and the EX's have Wedgie 1.5's. 

Regarding the straps themselves, I think they're basically the same. Ratchet wise they should be. 

tl;dr: RX's=Upgraded EX's


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Ride ratchets stick when you're trying to undo them. It's just the way it is, unfortunately. Maybe someday they'll find a way to make them as buttery smooth as other brands out there...


I have Delta's and no problems what so ever. Do MVMNT series bindings use different ratchets then the EX RX series?


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> I have Delta's and no problems what so ever. Do MVMNT series bindings use different ratchets then the EX RX series?


Yup, they use Ride's Power UL ratchets, whereas the RX uses the Ultralite, and the EX uses the base Quick-Draw ratchet.

Ratchets | Technology | Ride Snowboards


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Yup, they use Ride's Power UL ratchets, whereas the RX uses the Ultralite, and the EX uses the base Quick-Draw ratchet.
> 
> Ratchets | Technology | Ride Snowboards


Thanks Coop.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Yup, they use Ride's Power UL ratchets, whereas the RX uses the Ultralite, and the EX uses the base Quick-Draw ratchet.
> 
> Ratchets | Technology | Ride Snowboards


Good find good find

Maybe the Utralite's have a weird problem. EX's aren't bad though (in my opinion).


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

The RX's aren't that bad. 

Yeah at first it took some time to figure them out...but now I can be out of both bindings in less than 5 seconds. It's all about figuring out what works and doing that every time. 

I have no regrets buying them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For all those that haven't owned a set of Ride bindings and are getting all paranoid about this, it's really not that big of a deal. They don't release that smoothly sometimes, but it's not that big of a deal. After awhile you prob won't really notice. It's not like they actually get seized/stuck like Union ratchets do (or did, if they made any real changes in the last couple yrs) sometimes.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the same ultralight quick draw ratchet on my 09 RX and have no problem releasing. Ratchets all work differently, these ones from Ride you have to unhook first before pulling. If you pull at the same time you are only working against it.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeh.. i dunno. 

Normally i pop off both bindings in 2 seconds. pop, pop, done. the upper latches are always fine.

The lowers though are the problem. I found last night that if i tighten the toe straps too much, they won't come off for shit. twice i had to sit on my butt and wrestle w/ them. Even if i pull the tighten levers to raise the latch off the ladder hooks, they still won't release. Both times it took me literally.. 25 seconds maybe, to finally get the two straps off.

So now i snug them up nicely and they work ok, but just def don't over do it.

Uppers are great, but i'm not too impressed w/ these lower latches for as nice as these are built otherwise and for as much as they cost. I've had years of shitty rental bindings that worked perfectly.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

other than the ratchets being a little difficult, how are the ex's?


----------

